# Samba4 Enters Beta



## overmind (Jun 10, 2012)

http://slashdot.org/index2.pl?fhfilter=samba4

I wonder when it will be in FreeBSD's Ports. Or if I update my ports tree I can find it in: /usr/ports/net/samba4-devel? 

Anyway, I'm waiting for the release.


----------



## simonsays (Aug 2, 2012)

*Samba4 beta 3*

So do I. The current port (samba4-devel-4.0.0.a11_2) is build upon old alpha 11 release which was released around January 2010. 

I'm really curious to know if someone is actually working on a port right now... - also desperately waiting for a port of openchange + sogo as well.

Does anyone has some updates on this issue?


----------



## SirDice (Aug 2, 2012)

You can try contacting the port's maintainer and ask him for an update.


----------



## simonsays (Aug 3, 2012)

*update regarding openchange port*

Just figured out that openchange has been ported to FreeBSD a while ago. You can find it here: mail/libmapi. However its an old release built upon COCHRANE (openchange  0.9). The current production release of openchange (aka BORG) needs at least samba4 alpha 20+...


----------

